# [RISOLTO] Problemi nell'aggiornamento a udev-149 dalla 141

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

dopo aver aggiornato udev alla versione 146-r1, ho avuto dei problemi di blocco pacchetti (dei quali si discute ampiamente anche nella sezione internazionale).

Avendo rimosso device-mapper e avendo quindi installato lvm2 e messo nel runlevel di boot, ora non riesco a bootare il sistema, o meglio, boota ma non come dovrebbe. Grazie al cielo ho il RAID, anche se questa è un po' la causa del fatto che non boota bene.

In pratica sembra che lvm2 (che fallisce nello start) non veda i vari devices /dev/md*.

Ancora non ho capito perché, eppure prima funzionava tutto, e molti dicono che bastava semplicemente rimuovere device-mapper e installare lvm2, invece secondo me non basta. Il fatto è che non so cos'altro fare.

Inoltre in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf la voce md_component_detection è = 1.

Qualcuno ha un'idea?

Grazie.

EDIT: RISOLTO: ATTENZIONE!!! Non aggiornate alla versione di udev-146-r1 è STRA-Buggata.

In pratica, se avete il RAID, non vede i devices e fallisce nello start.

Downgradando alla versione 141 tutto è tornato alla normalità.

----------

## canduc17

Anch'io ho avuto lo stesso problema ed ho messo a posto effettuando un chroot da live cd, perche' mi montava il filesystem in read only...

----------

## fbcyborg

Eh sì, purtroppo è un "bel" problema, io ci ho perso mezza mattinata per questa stupidaggine!

Ho anche segnalato la cosa in bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## fbcyborg

Da poco la versione 149 è stata marcata come stabile e inavvertitamente "ne ho subito" l'aggiornamento.

La 146-r1 che avevo mascherato ovviamente non l'ho installata e fino a ieri ero ancora con la 141.

Il problema è che non potrò rimanere con la 141 in eterno, quindi dovrei risolvere questo problema.

Prima o poi mi capiterà anche sul notebook.

Ora che ho messo la 149, riecco che ho dei problemi al boot:

Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.

mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found

read_urandom: /dev/urandom: open failed: No such file or directory (x 3 volte)

Failed to setup LVM (io non uso partizioni LVM ma solo RAID)

Errori di fsck che non può trovare /dev/md1

mount: special device /dev/md* does not exist (per ogni coppia di partizioni in raid)

ERROR: consolefont failed to start

Couldn't open /dev/tty{2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12}

swapon: /dev/sda2: stat failed: No such file or directory

swapon: /dev/sdb2: stat failed: No such file or directory

*Starting udev ...

error getting signalfd

udevd[3380] error getting signalfd

start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/udevd'

start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found

ERROR: udev failed to start

ERROR: urandom failed to start

read_urandom: /dev/urandom: open failed: No such file or directory (x 2 volte)

Failed to setup LVM

ERROR: consolefont failed to start

PRNG is not seeded

ERROR: sshd failed to start

{KDGKBLED: Inappropriate ioctl for device

Error reading current flags settings. Maybe you are not on the console?} (x 11  volte)

Non parte qualche altro servizio... e poi mi da il prompt per il login, ma ovviamente solo per il root filesystem.

Come diavolo posso risolvere questa rogna di udev?

Cosa manca ai fini del corretto funzionamento?

EDIT: RISOLTO. Per fortuna ho scoperto cosa mancava: il modulo CONFIG_SIGNALFD.

Inoltre ho tolto anche il modulo CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2. 

Che avventura!

----------

